# help with driving please



## eagle (Aug 9, 2006)

well im just learning to golf been out about 5 times and when i drive the ball either goes to the left big time or it just rolls on the ground what should i do to fix this any help would be appreciated


----------



## Callaway_Purist (Jul 27, 2006)

There could be many reasons as to why you have been hitting left, but here is one idea; You could be WAY back in your swing. Make sure that your body and swing are the same tempo. For hitting the ball low, or a wormburner, try just to stay down in your stance.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

What happens with your other clubs?


----------



## eagle (Aug 9, 2006)

fitz-uk said:


> What happens with your other clubs?


my other clubs i can hit decent with its just they dont go very far but atleast theyre straight


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

What is different about your swing when you are using your driver to your other irons?


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

Make sure that you have a firm grip with your top fingers, if it is loose, it will cause your club face to open and close. And just keep your head down, and dont be scared to take a divot.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Ideally you wont be taking a divot with your driver.

Keeping things simple, the difference between hitting your 5 iron off a tee and the driver.

For the driver;

Make sure that the ball is on the heel of your front foot.

Toes should be turned out during all swings.

You should aim to strike the back of the ball as your club head starts to ascend.

Resist the urge to swing harder or faster than normal - let the club do the work.

Make sure the ball is tee'd correctly.

Try those first, simple fixes before you get over complicated.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

eagle said:


> well im just learning to golf been out about 5 times and when i drive the ball either goes to the left big time or it just rolls on the ground what should i do to fix this any help would be appreciated


you are likely pulling out of the swing... wrenching your head out of your position and pulling the swing left, or in the same motion pulling slightly away from the ball, causing a topping motion. 

Remember to keep your head down and still, a good drill would be to hit the ball and count to 3 as you still look at the tee.. then look up at your shot.

2ndly, trying to end with your right shoulder under your chin will also help keep your head down. 

good luck.


----------



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

eagle said:


> well im just learning to golf been out about 5 times and when i drive the ball either goes to the left big time or it just rolls on the ground what should i do to fix this any help would be appreciated


I am just learning also this year.

Sounds like you are pulling and topping it.

http://gzi.mine.nu:65433/golf/troubleshoot.htm

If you haven't taken lessons, you should. If you have taken lessons, it is likely that something is wrong with your set up (ie alignment most commonly and grip).

Watch the 8 Step Swing by Jim McLean


----------

